# Whamola



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, My son came to me and asked me to build him a Whamola.A what? He said check them out on YouTube. So I did . Never heard of it before . I like challenges so I built one.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's cool, how about some more pics.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Lowtones said:


> That's cool, how about some more pics.


...and maybe what it sounds like. Those things are cool.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's 3 pics.One shows the pickup ,bridge , tailpiece and telescopic leg. The other pic is the fretboard. The last pic is the handle . The maple piece is where my name will be placed.







,







,







.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

One thing for certain is that when it's time re-string it, you only re-string it.
Also a great instrument for those who have been clumsy in the wood working shop. Bad jokes aside, I think that"s pretty darn cool and looks like you can have a lot of fun with it. Who would have thought, a high tech wash tub bass. Well done. food-smiley-004:


----------

